# Update - Errors



## puzor (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello,

i will update my system and get some errors:


```
-> UPDATE PORTS
** Port marked as IGNORE: www/mod_jk-apache2:
        : Error from bsd.apache.mk. apache13 is installed (or APACHE_PORT is defined) and port requires 2.0+
[Updating the portsdb <format:bdb_btree> in /usr/ports ... - 20501 port entries found 
.........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000....
.....11000.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000..... 
..... done]
** Could not find the latest version (2.8)
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 159 packages found (-1 +0) (...) done]
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 160 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 159 packages found (-1 +0) (...) done]
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 160 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
** Could not find the latest version (7.2.239)
** Command failed [exit code 2]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090730-91942-fyn6ta-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=vim-
7.2.209 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=7.2.209 make FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=-q
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Could not find the latest version (1.6.2_2)
^C
^C** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090730-91942-1ehd9wo-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade 
UPGRADE_PORT=spawn-fcgi-1.6.2_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=1.6.2_1 make reinstall
** Fix the installation problem and try again.
** Could not find the latest version (1.6.0.07.02_4)
```

whats going wrong? how can i fix them? any idea?

greetz


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2009)

You have www/mod_jk-apache2 installed, it requires apache 2.0+ and you have 1.3 installed.


----------



## puzor (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey SirDice,

in the first part i installed apache with php. after some weeks i installed lighpd and used this webserver, now. i like lightpd and i don't need apache anymore. so i go into www/apache13 and run 
	
	



```
make deinstall
```
..

i got this message:


```
===>  Deinstalling for www/apache13
===>   Deinstalling apache-1.3.41_1
pkg_delete: package 'apache-1.3.41_1' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
php5-5.2.10
php5-bz2-5.2.10
php5-ctype-5.2.10
php5-dba-5.2.10
php5-dom-5.2.10
php5-extensions-1.3
php5-filter-5.2.10
php5-ftp-5.2.10
php5-hash-5.2.10
php5-iconv-5.2.10
php5-json-5.2.10
php5-mbstring-5.2.10
php5-mcrypt-5.2.10
php5-mhash-5.2.10
php5-mysql-5.2.10
php5-mysqli-5.2.10
php5-openssl-5.2.10
php5-pcre-5.2.10
php5-pdo-5.2.10
php5-pdo_sqlite-5.2.10
php5-pgsql-5.2.10
php5-posix-5.2.10
php5-session-5.2.10
php5-simplexml-5.2.10
php5-spl-5.2.10
php5-sqlite-5.2.10
php5-tokenizer-5.2.10
php5-xml-5.2.10
php5-xmlreader-5.2.10
php5-xmlwriter-5.2.10
php5-xsl-5.2.10
php5-zip-5.2.10
php5-zlib-5.2.10
To delete Apache user permanently, use 'pw userdel www'
===>  Returning to user credentials
```

i need php for lighpd.. so what can i do?

if i deinstall www/mod_jk-apache2 i got this:


```
===>  Deinstalling for www/mod_jk-apache2
===>   Deinstalling mod_jk-ap2-1.2.27
/usr/local/sbin/apxs: not found
===>  Returning to user credentials
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2009)

Try not to use make deinstall after you have upgraded your ports tree. You can use pkg_delete (portupgrade also has a pkg_deinstall which might be easier to use) to delete installed packages/ports. The reasoning behind this is that a new(er) port might have a different pkg-plist compared to the old one. It's this plist that keeps track of the installed files.

As for php depending on apache13, IIRC there's a way to change the recorded dependency into something else. It's been a while since I've used portupgrade but I think it was something like *pkgdb -s/apache/lightpd/*.


----------



## puzor (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey SirDice,

thank you very much..

i try it out..


----------



## puzor (Aug 5, 2009)

i work, thank you!


----------

